# Show Quality Betta?



## Ryan1207

I recently picked up a HMPK male betta at petco. I am a fan of betta fish and always wondered what it would be like to show them. I looked up standards and saw that this new one fit the bill pretty well in my opinion. Before we start I have some questions. What color variation is he? What are his flaws? Do you know of any shows in the greater philadelphia USA area? I still haven't named him yet so if you have a suggestion that would be awesome. I would like a name that sounds smart because I am training him to do tricks. Thanks in advance 

https://s10.postimg.org/6arlm002d/image.jpg
https://s10.postimg.org/g9ck8h9hx/image.jpg
https://s10.postimg.org/y0o6mxowl/image.jpg
https://s10.postimg.org/tsxzrxcut/image.jpg
https://s10.postimg.org/3lwsvyul1/image.jpg
https://s10.postimg.org/bfxehd2dx/image.jpg
https://s10.postimg.org/leid3ubth/image.jpg


----------



## fernielou

There are a couple of pics that make me think he has spoon head 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1207

What is a spoon head?


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

Please embed the photos. Click on "Go Advance" and then click on either the paper clip or "Manage Attachments." Many people are on devices that will not allow them to easily go to a link and back tothe forum. You will need a side shot of him flaring for people to properly assess.


----------



## ThatFishThough

Ryan1207 said:


> What is a spoon head?


This is a spoon head.


----------



## moodynarwhal

That is an extreme spoonhead!


----------



## Ryan1207

I will post another pic tomorrow.


----------



## ThatFishThough

moodynarwhal said:


> That is an extreme spoonhead!


So they understand better.


----------



## Shortnsweet

As someone else suggested about attaching them, I'd try to get larger pictures as well (it was very hard to see). I think he could be a bit spoon headed though. But the pictures are pretty small on my computer so maybe its just hard to see?


----------



## BettaStarter24

I don't see a spoonhead on that guy. He's a red dragon HMPK. From what I can tell he has pretty nice form. Nice topline, I like how his dorsal and caudal fin meet up when he's flared out. I think his anal fin is a tad too long but I could be wrong. I can't see his ventrals to tell if they're a good shape. He's gorgeous!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu

I agree with BettaStarter24: No spoon head on this boy. You can easily see that in Images 3-7.


----------

